# Blackberry kush auto



## oldsman (Nov 7, 2017)

A free seed. Started and will finish in 3 gal bag. Happy Frog soil and ph'ed water only. Started and raised under a "1000"w LED till about 2 weeks ago when I placed her outsider in the Sun. 

View attachment 1101171654.jpg


View attachment 1031170923_Burst01.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

Very pretty, looking sativa to me. Enjoy that pretty girl.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice job


----------

